# Design a awsome shopping cart site



## ooka1134 (Oct 24, 2005)

what is the best way to handle credit card orders on my website. Also should I offer different t-shirt colors with one design Or just have a certain color shirt for that one design? I want to set up a bulk screen printing site also, any kind of sugestions would be appreciatd.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The best way to handle credit card orders on your site would be to get an online merchant account (like from authorizenet). Next, an account at PayPal/CCNOW/2Checkout would probably be a good second choice.

If you have the funds to do so, offering your customers t-shirt garment color options is a good idea.

As far as the bulk screen printing site, you'll need to be more specific (possibly starting new threads in the appropriate forums for each specific question) in order to get help with that.


----------

